# "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens, D2Flex added



## overdog (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello,
tonight I put some parts together:
-Fivemega´s Elephant II
-Download´s Multisink
-Ledil´s Boom-S for P7 from PhotonFanatic
-3x SSR-90-W65S-R11-GN-100 (WN-G4 binning)








At first I had to modify the Ledil Boom-S for SSC-P7 to fit the SSR-90´s:







The soldering part, all the SSR´s in the right place:







Everything in its place:







Here it is:







3x AW 18650 IMR in battery holder, current at tailcap:







BEAMSHOT: UniqueFire HS-802 modded for SSC-P7- nice thrower:







„ Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000+ lumens:







...thank you for watching,
best regards from Frankfurt,
Steffen.


----------



## Der Wichtel (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

watching the pics makes me smile


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Nice clean build you've got there Steffen.

How hot does the head get after running it for 5 minutes at room temperature?


----------



## Greg G (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Holy S**t!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spc (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

 must wear to operate:


----------



## stub (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

WOW....

Steffen,
what is the run time? 
More pics......please


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Lordy.... it burned the red paint right off that traffic sign!!! Overkill is good!


----------



## jchoo (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Oh, dear...




I want.


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

The plastic reflectors will melt with that deal of light!Oh my god ubermod!


----------



## Metatron (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

ya gotta love that


----------



## Dark Laser (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Holy Mag! What a beam...:naughty:


----------



## overdog (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

...thank you...
@ Lumenhound: from my single SSR-90 lights I knew before I built this light, that only one emitter with good heatsinking at full power really makes the hole head very very warm- so lets call this light a show light, I am happy that it works, but its no good for all day use- I never ran it longer than 30-50 seconds, cause after this time the hole light is ready to make bacon and eggs on it... But nothing starts to get blewish or smoking... And its really funny to meet other people when I walk with my dog, they cannot believe what they see from such a little light, and I also still do not trust my eyes, I have some really bright lights, the penta P7 or Ellie quad P7, but this one is absolutely outstanding....


----------



## QtrHorse (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Wow, this light makes that P7 look like a 60 lumen EDC light.

Why did you not use the Ledil Lily-M Reflector for Luminus' SST LEDs that are available now?


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Does it come with a straightjacket?



:nana: 

Lovin' it!


----------



## SFG2Lman (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

that is outstanding! i...now i need a show light


----------



## supasizefries (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

That is insane!


----------



## wquiles (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Very impressive - nice job


----------



## Coalman (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Ausgezeichnet.


----------



## aurum (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

wow ^^ ...


----------



## moviles (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

congrats,:twothumbs

*first multi ssr-90 flashlight of the world, and new world record* 

WOW 7.56 amp x 4.2v x 3 = 95W 

this flashlight must be really really hot we will need find somewhere bigger heatsinks for these monsters

were you buy the ssr 90 gn100?????


----------



## strinq (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Gorgeous, simply gorgeous...


----------



## Fichtenelch (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*



Greg G said:


> Holy S**t!!!!!!!!!



That was my first thought when i saw the pictures...Absolutely awesome!



moviles said:


> congrats,:twothumbs
> 
> *first multi ssr-90 flashlight of the world, and new world record*
> 
> ...




I'm sorry, but i'm not sure if your calculation is correct, i don't think that the voltage stays at 4.2V with the load of over 7 amps...what kind of battery was used? Anyway, still impressive


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

That is bright man....awesome mod! :twothumbs


----------



## moviles (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*



Fichtenelch said:


> I'm sorry, but i'm not sure if your calculation is correct, i don't think that the voltage stays at 4.2V with the load of over 7 amps...what kind of battery was used? Anyway, still impressive










7.59 x 3.785 x 3 = 85w 7.59 x 4.2 x 3 =95w

with same vf led:

the real power of leds will be around 86w

the total power (leds+ power losed in wires, switch, contacts...) will be 86-95w 

we cant calculate the exact total power of flashlight (we don't know the resistance of wires, switch, contacts and internal resistance of batteries) ... maybe around 90w


----------



## Hill (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Overdog,

Congrats on the first triple ssr-90 build. I was wondering who was going to be the first!

That sucker must get really hot. You might want to think about a driver to step down the output and make it more usable. But for a first build, it's awesome!!

I love these powerhouses, but my only complaint is I like a lot of throw. Hopefully we will see some more optics to improve throw sometime soon.

Hill


----------



## ElChingon7 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Wow, really nice job.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Very very nice! 

I wish one day I could build up to the confidence to make one of those!


----------



## overdog (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Thank you all very much for nice words!!! 
@ QtrHorse & Hill: I have some Ledil Lily-S on order from Fred- he´s waiting for the supplier, but I did not want to wait any longer and Fred helped me and sended some ledils for P7 which I tried to modify for SSR-90- As soon as the Lily´s arrive I´ll post some comparison beamshots.

..and I really think about putting in a D2Flex to make this thing little more usable- before I built this light I expected some current draw from 3x AW IMR at about 4Ah- but never 7,5- I measured one time above 8,2Ah when I pushed the wire a little harder to the batteryholder, but I was not able to take a photo- one or two more hands missing... I really thought about putting in 4x AW IMR direct to 3x SSR-90 to get hopefully the same result as I got from 4x 1,2V NiMH´s direct to one emittter- But as I saw the current from 3 AW´s I forgot everything about my plan to put in a 4th :duck:!
best regards,
Steffen.


----------



## a2gtinut (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

I have to meet with you next time I come to Hessen.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Congratulations on such a nice build!


----------



## overdog (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

Today I found some time to put in a D2Flex to make this light more useable- on low mode it is still bright enough to walk in darkness and see enough, and if necessary, you can have full power.... I ran the light meanwhile for over 2 minutes on high, it gets really hot, but after about 1 minute temperature does not incline any more, still nothing got damaged. I made a short video with my N95 cellphone cam, not the best quality, but still enough to see... :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHEXz0g2iB4

Thanks for watching & best regards,
Steffen.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*



overdog said:


> Today I found some time to put in a D2Flex to make this light more useable- on low mode it is still bright enough to walk in darkness and see enough, and if necessary, you can have full power.... I ran the light meanwhile for over 2 minutes on high, it gets really hot, but after about 1 minute temperature does not incline any more, still nothing got damaged. I made a short video with my N95 cellphone cam, not the best quality, but still enough to see... :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHEXz0g2iB4
> 
> ...



Great little video - awesome light!. 

I feel that the D2Dlex is such an understated driver - not a lot of people realize how useful it is. Your use of the driver is perhaps the coolest one yet :thumbsup:


----------



## 276 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*

That's awesome!!!


----------



## Dioni (Jan 23, 2010)

Holy mother of God!


----------



## overdog (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*



wquiles said:


> Great little video - awesome light!.
> 
> I feel that the D2Dlex is such an understated driver - not a lot of people realize how useful it is. Your use of the driver is perhaps the coolest one yet :thumbsup:


 
Thank you, Will!
to my mind none of my bright lights would have any use without the ability to be dimmable- I am interested in how much more volts and amperes the D2Flex can handle without getting damaged for coming projects? Anyone made some experiences?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jan 26, 2010)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!! :huh::huh:

I think that sums it up. Great build!
The D2Flex makes a 3XSST90 a USABLE light! Think about that statement in the context of the current state of LED and flashlight technology...just amazing! That it can be a walking light, a "hey what's that light" or a "I need to vaporize this incoming column of armor" light is a stunning achievement.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*



overdog said:


> I am interested in how much more volts and amperes the D2Flex can handle without getting damaged for coming projects? Anyone made some experiences?


One of the best things about these drivers is that we have the designer (George) available to us. I routinely ask him about a particular project/application before I start, to make sure I have no surprises. Just sent George an email - he almost always replies the same day


----------



## olav (Jan 26, 2010)

Overdog, you have a PM! :candle:


----------



## Stephen7372 (Jan 28, 2010)

What torch did you use for the base, it looks like a Mag lite something. I really want to make one of these please could you link to places where you could buy the bits. Or sell me a kit. Or better still just sell me one


----------



## overdog (Jan 29, 2010)

What you need:
Fivemegas Elephant II 
Downloads Multisink
PhotonFanatics Emitters & Reflectors
Mudman Cjs Teflon wire
Taskleds D2Flex
…and very good nerves, before you push the button first time…


----------



## Stephen7372 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you what Maglite Torch should I buy?
Is there anything to look out for when buying the LEDs ?


----------



## wquiles (Jan 29, 2010)

overdog said:


> …and very good nerves, before you push the button first time…




Yes, sometimes you almost want to look away just in case something goes


----------



## ptolemy (Jan 29, 2010)

I bet this can cook bacon and eggs in under 30 seconds


----------



## overdog (Jan 31, 2010)

...and the host glows in the dark without GITD- powder :laughing:..
to my own surprise the light can handle the heat- it gets really hot, but still nothing got damaged- sometimes it´s better to spend a little more money on some high quality parts from the builders here on CPF like Will, FM and all the others whose great custom parts make it possible to built unique flashlights...


----------



## gt40 (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats on an awesome build. :candle:


----------



## cessy000 (Feb 2, 2010)

Steffen,

fantastic build !
I am working in Frankfurt and live near Aschaffenburg.
Are you interested to compare your "monster" against a triple P7 maglite with
the Wichtel driver ?
It would be great if we could meet and discuss a little 

regards
michael


----------



## overdog (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello Michael,
you do not have enough posts, so I cannot PM you- write a mail to [email protected] ,
best regards,
Steffen.


----------



## cessy000 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi,

I sent you an email. THX !

Michael


----------



## Fulgeo (Feb 8, 2010)

Overdog excellent build! Could you birddog me to your source for the switch you used? It looks intriguing.


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 8, 2010)

overdog said:


> to my own surprise the light can handle the heat- it gets really hot, but still nothing got damaged- sometimes it´s better to spend a little more money on some high quality parts from the builders here on CPF like Will, FM and all the others whose great custom parts make it possible to built unique flashlights...



Did you run it longer than 2 mins? oo:


----------



## overdog (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello Fulgeo,
I used this switch before I built in D2Flex. Now I use to momentary switch modified Mag stock switch.
Zeruel, I ran it longer than for 2 minutes- I still have a sunburn...:candle:


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations on a truly awesome build.

WOW.


----------



## FLASHFIRE (Mar 12, 2010)

Hallo! Hey ich finde das super klasse schinken was du da baust mit den Lampen. Ich komme auch aus FFm und mache änl. Experimente und bin total fanat nach starken Taschenlampen.. Sag mal könntest du mir sagen wo du die einzelnen Komponenten her hast und was Sie ca. kosten? Wäre echt klasse!! LG


----------



## 420light (Mar 12, 2010)

What exactly did you have to do to the BOOM reflectors to make them fit? Was it the 4 "recesses" in the corners?


----------



## Fulgeo (Mar 12, 2010)

420light said:


> What exactly did you have to do to the BOOM reflectors to make them fit? Was it the 4 "recesses" in the corners?



Your in luck 420light. PhotonFanatic has SST-50 and SST-90 Lendil Lily-M reflectors in stock. I think they are the same diameter of the SSC P7 Lendils but they are a bit taller. I think you could shoe horn three of them in a Mag head. You might have to shorten their tops but they would fit on their bottoms better than the SSC P7 Lendils.


----------



## Cpt. Thomas (Mar 12, 2010)

Stephen7372 said:


> What torch did you use for the base, it looks like a Mag lite something. I really want to make one of these please could you link to places where you could buy the bits. Or sell me a kit. Or better still just sell me one


 

Yea..... what he said :thumbsup:. Is there a slightly better / better way to heat sink this monster? Please correct me if I misunderstand... this build has low-med-high power settings?

Thanks,

Cpt. Thomas


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 12, 2010)

Whoa!  nice. You have a nice priceless light bro.


----------



## 420light (Mar 13, 2010)

Fulgeo said:


> Your in luck 420light. PhotonFanatic has SST-50 and SST-90 Lendil Lily-M reflectors in stock. I think they are the same diameter of the SSC P7 Lendils but they are a bit taller. I think you could shoe horn three of them in a Mag head. You might have to shorten their tops but they would fit on their bottoms better than the SSC P7 Lendils.




Thanks for the information Fulgeo. 

Awesome light by the way.


----------



## overdog (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you for nice words!
@Flashfire: please send a PM, i´ll answer asap..
@420light: Fulgeo is right, PhotonFanatic has Ledil Lily-M and also Lily-S,
I received the Lily-S already (thank´s to Fred for always friendly contact and perfect deals) and they fit perfect on the SSR with star- I´ll post pics as soon as I have a new cam next week...
@Cpt. Thomas: right , this light has a D2Flex on board for dimming.
For better heatsinking for three SSR´s in a stock Mag head I have no idea, but it works- meanwhile after some usage no emitter is damaged..

best regards & a nice weekend,
Steffen.


----------



## Cpt. Thomas (Mar 27, 2010)

I know your busy buuuut..... how you doing on these? I'm ready to get one of these from you (hint hint :devil either as a complete light or in kit form.


Cpt. Thomas


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*



moviles said:


> congrats,:twothumbs
> 
> *first multi ssr-90 flashlight of the world, and new world record*
> 
> ...



This math looks suspect to me... if the tailcap current is 7.56 amps, and the voltage is 4.2 volts, the total power in the system is 31.75 watts. Each emitter gets a little less than 1/3 of that total power, regardless of whether the driver circuit is series (voltage divider) or parallel (current divider.)

30 watts of LEDs is still amazingly bright. I'd think of it as 3 Malkoff P7s or Wildcats in parallel. This power level is probably too bright for actual use on the street - even the spill beam will blind oncoming traffic and pedestrians. My 450-700 lumen LED flashlights are a bit painful to look at in their spill zones, let alone the central hotspot. The hotspots on these lights are bright enough to destroy night vision through closed eyelids!

Max_Power


----------



## Fulgeo (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: "Black Star" triple SST-90 Elephant II @ 6000 Lumens*



Max_Power said:


> This math looks suspect to me... if the tailcap current is 7.56 amps, and the voltage is 4.2 volts, the total power in the system is 31.75 watts. Each emitter gets a little less than 1/3 of that total power, regardless of whether the driver circuit is series (voltage divider) or parallel (current divider.)
> 
> 30 watts of LEDs is still amazingly bright. I'd think of it as 3 Malkoff P7s or Wildcats in parallel. This power level is probably too bright for actual use on the street - even the spill beam will blind oncoming traffic and pedestrians. My 450-700 lumen LED flashlights are a bit painful to look at in their spill zones, let alone the central hotspot. The hotspots on these lights are bright enough to destroy night vision through closed eyelids!
> 
> Max_Power


 
Max_Power you can see from the picture in the origional post that he has the SSR-90s wired in series. He also mentioned that he is using 3 x AW 18650 IMRs. I would also suspect these are in series. Your missing the 3 times multiplier. It would be something like 7.56 amps X 3.79 volts X 3 = 86 Watts. Maybe even a touch more. You can make the circuit such that each emitter gets a full 7.56 amps. It is possible. When I made my triple SSC P7 I used the driver to control the amperage going to one emitter. The additional emitters have to follow. He is one way it could be done. http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a102/udownload/3xP7DriverSetupb.jpg Not apples to apples, but the general idea. The OP never should us how he wired it which would make it clear how he did it.


----------



## Fulgeo (Mar 28, 2010)

Just went over to the taskled.com page and read the white paper on the the D2Flex driver. It can be found here. http://taskled.com/techd2flex.html It shows how it probably was used in this mod. The only thing that looks worrisome is the the FET switch has a limit of 6 amps. He is pushing it a bit out of spec but it looks like the D2Flex driver is very robust.


----------



## Max_Power (Mar 30, 2010)

Aha, if the IMRs are in series then the voltage is around 10-12, which makes it close to 80 watts .


----------



## naiter (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes the high output is over the top extreme to a nearly useless state. Maybe if you need a spotlight outside during daytime?

I Love it! I want one!

The D2Flex makes it usable, and then you can blind yourself and everyone in the campsite on accident.

How much would a noob like myslef have to spend to put these parts together? I know I'm a dreamer and prob wouldn't spend the time(although I do have a the tools/skills to put it together, if I researched what & where of parts ordering)

Someone needs to manufacture a "Black Star" run. You know that a couple dozen CPF guys will fork out any amount of $ for these bad boys!

Overdog,
Did you sell this badboy? If so do you mind letting us know how much?


----------



## overdog (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello naiter,
thank you for your interest,
Black Star is sold and Silver Star is sold in parts, I only have the chrome plated Ellie II host with chrome plated Mag head left. If you are interested in details please write a PM to me.

thank you & best regards,
Steffen.


----------



## MOS2111 (Sep 23, 2010)

What distance are those reflective signs both in the foreground and background?
Thanks


----------



## overdog (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello MOS2111, 
I can only estimate the distance, about 8 meters in foreground and more than 100 meters in background.

best regards from Frankfurt,
Steffen.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Oct 11, 2010)

It's very monster!! is a real monster, is a real monster, congratulations!


----------



## PilleLED (Nov 8, 2011)

what about a burntime


----------



## overdog (Nov 17, 2011)

@andromeda.73: ..thank you, I also still like this built..
@PilleLED: it burns your hands in not more than 30 seconds- the batteries will not help out keeping on with frying anything for more than 5 minutes... 

best regards,
steffen
:wave:


----------

